# hey everyone, Im new here to the forum



## 03TTRIDE (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello fellow TT enthuasist, I have recently bought my wife a 2003 TT 1.8t fwd, as much as she loves it, I love it equally the same. As most of you know we like the simple bolt on HP parts put on I have already researched a couple of items and will order it on pay day. I will be putting on BMC air intake (CDA) system but I am concerned what to put on as far as BOV or DV which is better recommended a BOV or DV upgrade, I have came across this forum so now I am stump on getting my original plan for a hks ssqv. http://www.audiforums.com/m_14128/tm.htm


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Carlisle Cumbria


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome and get ready to get the cheque book out on MODs


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a diverter valve is best for the TT the DV007p from Forge is used a lot on here www.forgemotorsport.co.uk also take a look here well worth joining www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 03TTRIDE (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to thank you all for welcoming me and I would like to thank everyone else for the suggestions.


----------

